# Another 1st time engine clean (2008 Civic diesel) advice needed.



## DMC1970 (Jan 7, 2015)

I need help folks. I have looked & looked on here, watched multiple videos on Youtube but am still wary/scared/apprehensive etc etc about detailing my 2008Honda Civic Type-S diesel engine bay.

I have a Karcher K4 & foam sprayer with Valetpro foam, Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, Meguiars engine detailer, all the cloths/brushes etc I could shake a stick at but not the grapefruits to do what they do in the videos. 

As usual my main concern(s) is what I need to cover up? Can I (should I) use the foam? What ratio I should us the BH HD at (engine bay is not very bad) how long should I leave it after cleaning engine before trying to start it? the usual really. Can anyone help please?

N.B: I also have a half decent steam cleaner at my disposal if that helps.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Nothing really needed to cover up on that car, just don't get jetting the water to hard as the fuse boxes etc.

Carl


----------

